# Arturo Fuente Cañones (Maduro) Cigar Review - Expertly made.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

You can tell that this cigar was made by an expert when you light it up and have no burn issues, for a cigar this size not to have any burn issues ...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Cañones (Maduro) Cigar Review - Expertly made.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Agree 100% on the Maduro Canone..my favorite in the big cigar category. Rest this sucker for about 8 months and it's soooo good it's like buttah.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Smoked one of these, great stick. Going to have to grab another to put down to rest!


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

I would love to give this another go. I tried one years ago. The taste was great but it burned so uneven that I spent more time trying to correct it then actually smoking it. I need to set aside a good chunk of time for one of these monsters though.


----------

